
Firefox has 'no UK plans' to enable DoH by default - HughIngram
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/sep/24/firefox-no-uk-plans-to-make-encrypted-browser-tool-its-default
======
4ensic
"It's for the children" says GCHQ.

